# Defect Sony RX100?



## Banshe (Dec 12, 2013)

Hi,


I just got a Sony RX 100 and notic a "problem", if I look at the screen from a sharp angle like this :





I will see a vary sharp bright white light just like the surface of the desplay do not go all the way out to the cornor.

It is only visible in this sharp angle.


Is this a known "problem" or should I get my camera replaced?


----------



## The_Traveler (Dec 12, 2013)

I don't understand the issue as stated and, tbh, this is probably best taken up with the company.


----------



## KmH (Dec 12, 2013)

Send it in under the warranty and have it checked out/repaired. That's what the warranty is for.


----------



## Banshe (Dec 12, 2013)

Here is a better picture : 



No point in sending it away if this is "by design".


----------



## gsgary (Dec 12, 2013)

Banshe said:


> Here is a better picture :
> 
> View attachment 62030
> 
> No point in sending it away if this is "by design".



Don't look at it from that angle view it head on and you won't have a problem


----------



## Banshe (Dec 12, 2013)

Thanks but I already know that, I want to know if this is a normal "problem" to this modell. Never seen it before on any camera.


----------



## Kolia (Dec 12, 2013)

Welcome to LCD screens...

That looks normal to me.  I don't have my RX100m2 near me.  But if the pixels are ok seen straight you are good.


----------



## gsgary (Dec 12, 2013)

Banshe said:


> Thanks but I already know that, I want to know if this is a normal "problem" to this modell. Never seen it before on any camera.



It's not a problem because it should not be viewed like that


----------



## The_Traveler (Dec 12, 2013)

It just looks like the lcd isn't tight against the bezel.
Except for a possible moisture leak, I wouldn't worry.


----------



## DiskoJoe (Dec 13, 2013)

The_Traveler said:


> It just looks like the lcd isn't tight against the bezel.
> Except for a possible moisture leak, I wouldn't worry.



I dont think its evven that. I think its just a reflection off the side of the screen. Go to the store and look at a display model and see if it does the same thing. I dont think you really have a problem.


----------

